# long term rental - help



## GJHanley (Mar 14, 2011)

Good Evening All,

We are currently looking for a long term rental in Almancil or the surrounding area. We are a family of 4 with 2 cats and are looking for the following:

3+ bed
fire
mains water or borehole
upto a 20 min drive from Almancil
pool / shared pool
rent €750 - €900 per month max
long term rent 12 months +
If anybody knows of anything please let us know. We need to be out of our current property as soon as possible as our landlord is returning to the Algarve to live in our current property.

Kind Regards,

Gary & Sue


----------

